# Discada Cooker



## toto (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey guys , for those looking for a disk cooker- Here it is. I make a 22" holeless,seasoned disc . call for pictures or more details 65 bucks you p/u. Or local delivery . Please call Cy 713-383-8558


----------

